# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Ηλεκτρικο Κυπρι κλειδαριας

## electricalgian

Καλησπερα ! Ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με τι ταση δουλευει το κυπρι 6v η 12v ac-dc.και ρωταω διοτι θελω να δινω ρευμα απο ενα πληκτρολογιο χωριστο απο τα θυροτηλεφωνα του οποιου η ταση ειναι 12v dc.Εαν ειναι ac η ταση που παει στο κυπρι πως θα μπορεσω  να δωσω 12dc. Καμια ιδεα

----------


## plouf

αυτά που έχω δεί εγώ είανι 12DC h 12/24 .. σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση βάλε μια μπαταρία να δείς αν ανοίγει..

----------


## electricalgian

θα το δοκιμασω με την μπαταρια για να δω απλος φοβαμαι στο παντρεμα των δυο τασεων οταν πατηθουν ταυτοχρονα

----------


## plouf

αμα εφαρμόζεις το + απο τη μεριά που το εφαρμόζει και το θυροτηλέφωνο τίποτα δε νγίνεται..

αμα φοβάσαι πολύ...  :Smile:  βαλε και δίοδο στα + στις εντολές και εισαι καλυμενος

----------


## electricalgian

Αν το κυπρι δουλευει με ac ταση που ειναι και το πιο πιθανο πως θα εφαρμοσω τα 12 V DC.Εσυ μου λες να βαλω μια διοδο? Που παραλληλα η πανω στο κιπρι?

----------


## plouf

αν δουλευει θα δουλεέι με AC/DC αλλιως δεν θα σου ανοίξει με τη μπαταρία

μια δίοδο στη εντολη του θυροτηλεφώνου και μια με στην εντολή στου δικού σου έτσι δεν γυρνάνε πίσω ρεύματα..

----------


## patent61

Δηλαδή θέλεις να ανοίγει το κυπρί πότε με το κουμπί του θυροτηλεφώνου και πότε με ένα ανεξάρτητο πληκτρολόγιο; Ανάλογα θα το επιλέγεις εσύ; Αν ναι τότε με έναν απλό διακόπτη τύπου κούνιας τριών θέσεων (ON-OFF-ON), ή με έναν μεταγωγικό λύνεται το θέμα. Για το AC, σε DC που λες, δεν πολύ-καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό σου αφού με μια απλή γέφυρα (έτοιμη ή ιδιοκατασκευή) μετά το πληκτρολόγιο και πριν το κυπρί, το πρόβλημα σου λύνεται πολύ απλά. Τέλος τα περισσότερα κυπρί δουλεύουν με τάση από 6V έως 12V DC ή AC (αφού μερικά έχουν ενσωματωμένη ανόρθωση). Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κυπρί στα 24V. Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα, αλλά αν όχι περιέγραψε αναλυτικότερα τι θες να κάνεις. Με μπαταρία πάντως όπως είπε και ο Χρήστος θα βρεις τα Volt τα οποία πρέπει να είναι μάλλον DC. Τέλος αν το κυπρί είναι ήδη εγκατεστημένο γιατί δεν μετράς με πολύμετρο την τάση που δέχεται, όταν είναι πατημένο το σχετικό κουμπί του θυροτηλεφώνου;

----------


## electricalgian

Ισως δεν σας το ανελυσα πληρως.Θελα να βαλω εναν μαγνητη εχτρα στην κεντρικη πορτα για θεμα ασφαλειας.Λοιπον βαζω ενα πληκτολογιο διπλα στα θυροτηλεφωνα http://www.it-alarm.gr/index.php?pag...emart&Itemid=1  βαζω τον μαγνητη πισω στην πορτα οποιος θα ανοιγη απο το πληκτρολογιο και απο ενα μπουτον απο την μεσα μερια και απο το θυροτηλεφωνο οταν ερχετε καποιος ξενος.Ο μαγνητης οταν η πορτα ειναι κλειστη εχει συνεχεια ταση 12v dc.Βαζω και το αυτο το τροφοδοτικοhttp://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=21940 Οταν κανω ενεργοποιηση απο το πληκτρολογιο το τροφοδοτικο κοβει το ρευμα απο τον μαγνητη και παραλληλα δινει 12v dc στο κιπρι που κατα 90% ειναι 6v ac λογω παλιας οικοδομης δεν μετρησα δεν προλαβα αυριο.Το προβλημα ειναι τα 12v dc με 6-12 ac εκει τι κανω.Δεν ξερω εαν υπαρχουν μικροrελε 6-12 ac εαν ναι κατι ισως κανω .Γιαυτο ζηταω καποια ιδεα πως να παντρεψω τα 12 dc με 6-12 ac

----------


## plouf

υπάρχου νρελε 3-6-9-12 ac/dc .. 

κάνε τις μετρήσις πρώτα κα ιμετά βλέπεις..

----------


## electricalgian

οκ θα μετρησω αυριο για να δω τι θα κανω

----------


## Samios60

Συνηθως τα κιπρι εχουν ac ταση 12/24

----------


## electricalgian

Καλημερα! Πηγα μετρησα την ταση με πολυμετρο επανω στο κιπρι 6v ac

----------


## plouf

ενοεις οτι η ταση οταν πατάει το κλειδί εινα ι6ac ? η μόνιμα ?

δοκίμασες με 12vdc(μπαταρία) να δεις αν δουλευει ?

----------


## electricalgian

Φιλε Χρηστο σημερα επιτελους τελειωσα!Οταν παταει το μπουτον απο το θυροτηλεφωνο για ανοιγμα κλειδαρειας (κιπρι) βγαζει 6 ac ενω στην ουσια ειναι 12v ac αλλα επανω στην κλειδαρια μετρουσα 6v.εβαλα μια γεφυρα μικρη ανορθωσης ετσι ωστε οταν οπλιζε η κλειδαρια επερνε ρευμα και η γεφυρα η οποια με την σειρα της οπλιζε ενα μικριρελε 12v dc και με την επαφη εκανα αυτο που ηθελα ανεξαρτητα.εγινε δοκιμη και ολα πηγαν καλα.Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας.

----------

patent61 (22-04-12)

----------


## apog

Να ρωτησω και εγω μετα απο καποια χρονια ζωης αυτου του νηματος καποιο προβλημα που εχω με ενα κυπρι. Προσφατα αλλαξα ενα παλιο θυροτηλεφωνο με μια θυροτηλεοραση. ολα καλα εκτος απ το κυπρι το οποιο ενω πριν εκανε ενα συνεχομενο θορυβο οταν παταγες το κουμπι και ανοιγε μια χαρα η πορτα, τωρα με την θυροτηλεοραση κανει διακοπτομενο ηχο και η πορτα ανοιγει με μεγαλη δυσκολια. Παιζει το κυπρι να θελει dc ταση και η θυροτηλεοραση να δινει τωρα ac και γι αυτο να ακουγεται διακοπτομενος ο ηχος;

----------


## katmadas

στο κυπρι οταν δωσεις dc ταση τοτε θα το ακουσεις μονο μια φορα σαν ενα "τακ".
οταν δινεις εναλασομενη το ακους συνεχεια.
το οτι δεν ανοιγει ευκολα μπορει να θελει ρυθμιση η γλωσσα η το ιδιο το κυπρι αν το εβγαλες και το ξαναεβαλες.

----------

street (23-07-15)

----------


## apog

> στο κυπρι οταν δωσεις dc ταση τοτε θα το ακουσεις μονο μια φορα σαν ενα "τακ".
> οταν δινεις εναλασομενη το ακους συνεχεια.
> το οτι δεν ανοιγει ευκολα μπορει να θελει ρυθμιση η γλωσσα η το ιδιο το κυπρι αν το εβγαλες και το ξαναεβαλες.



αρα λοιπον δινω dc. θα πρεπει να κραταω πατημενο το κουμπι (οποτε και ακουγεται ενα συνεχομενο διακοπτομενο τακ) ή αρκεί μια φορά και η πορτα ειναι ετοιμη να ανοιξει; βοηθησε με λιγο γιατι ειμαι ασχετος με το συγκεκριμενο.
ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## apog

αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι κρατωντας το κουμπι πατημενο δεν κανει μονο ενα "τακ" αλλα πολλα συνεχομενα σαν να ανοιγοκλεινει συνεχεια.. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο;

----------


## el greco 1

μετρισεs ποσα volt dc εχει?μοιπωs χρειαζεσαι μεγαλητερη ταση?

----------


## Spark

> αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι κρατωντας το κουμπι πατημενο δεν κανει μονο ενα "τακ" αλλα πολλα συνεχομενα σαν να ανοιγοκλεινει συνεχεια.. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο;





αυτό δεν θα το εκανε με συνεχή τάση DC, θα το έκανε με παλμό ή με ημιανορθωμένη τάση.
να εισαι σίγουρος για την τάση που δίνεις τροφοδοσία, ειναι συνεχής; υπάρχει γέφυρα;

----------


## apog

παιδια αυτα ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα του

http://www.sunluxy.com/?p=122&a=view&r=101

μηπως μπορειτε να βγαλετε ακρη για την ταση που δινει στην κλειδαρια; εχω μπερδευτει.
α! υποψιν οτι το κυπρι ειναι πολυ παλιο , τοποθετηθηκε δεκαετια 90.

----------


## plouf

οχι δεν εχει σχεδιαγραμα ουτε γνωστο ειναι
απο κει που το πηρες δεν μπορουν να σε βοηθησου ?


αμα το προβλημα σου εινα ιτο κυπρι γιατι δεν βαζεις ενα καινουργιο ? για 20-30 ευρω που κανει αν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα σου θα εχειες τελειωσει τωρα

----------


## apog

Απλα ηθελα να ξερω γιατι δεν μπορει να δουλεψει σωστα τωρα, ενω πριν με ac ρευμα δουλευε τελεια.. Υπαρχουν κυπρι που δουλευουν μονο με ac?

----------


## plouf

πολλα ! 

το σύνηθες ειναι 12ac 1-1,5 Αμπερ

τώρα για ακριβη τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα τα παιρνεις απο το κατασκευαστη
ο κατασκευαστης μπορει να κανει οτι νομιζει ! πχ 6 /12/24 AC 6-12-24DC   6-12-24 ac/dc , παλμό - απώλεια, και τελος παντω η λίστα εινα ιτεραστια

----------


## apog

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. θα ψαξω να βρω ενα πολυμετρο γιατι εδω δεν εχω στο πατρικο και θα μετρησω την ταση, οποτε κ θα αγορασω ενα καινουριο κυπρι..

----------


## apog

εβαλα μια μπαταρια 12v και το κυπρι δουλεψε σωστα, εκανε ενα "τακ". βρηκα πολυμετρο και μετρησα τα εξης. 
Αποσυνδεσα το κυπρι και μετρησα 12v ac χωρις να παταω το κουμπι. Μολις πατουσα το κουμπι η ταση μηδενιζε!!! Στη συνεχεια συνδεσα το κυπρι και ξαναμετρησα. τωρα εχω μηδεν ταση οταν δεν παταω κουμπι και οταν παταω ακουγεται ενα " τακ τακ τακ" συνεχομενο και στο πολυμετρο δεν φαινοταν να δινει ταση, μονο καποια στιγμιαια μικρα νουμερα.. 
Τι μπορει να συμβαινει;

----------


## plouf

κατι μετρας λαθος στα σιγουρα !

το δοκιμασες στη κλιματα DC to πολυμετρο ?

----------


## apog

οπως ειπα η κλειδαρια ειναι στο πατρικο μου και δεν εχω πολυμετρο. τυχαια βρηκα εναν γνωστο και το μετρησαμε στιγμιαια. βεβαια ψαχνοντας στα συρταρια μου βρηκα μια  διοδο και ενα πυκνωτακι τα οποια καναν μια χαρα τη δουλεια τους  :Wink:

----------


## f_chronis

Αν κατάλαβα καλά το τροφοδοτικό του θυροτηλεφώνου είναι dc. Αν αυτό είναι τύπου switching (όχι με Μ/Σ μεγάλο 50Hz) τότε σε περίπτωση υπερφόρτωσης ανοιγοκλείνει την έξοδο (τακ τακ τακ!). Πολύ πιθανό να θέλει ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό το κυπρι. Αν είναι AC θα "ζουζουνίζει" η κλειδαριά ειδοποιώντας τον εισερχόμενο να σπρώξει την πόρτα. Αλλιώς στο dC ακούγεται απλά *ένα* τακ.

----------


## apog

του εκανα ανορθωση πριν το κυπρι με μια γεφυρουλα και τωρα δουλευει μια χαρα με dc. Ακουγεται μονο ενα 'τακ' οπως ειπες

----------


## siolosni

Είναι παλιό τι thread αλλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω την εμπειρία μου.
 Στα σύγχρονα ηλεκτρονικά πλέον θυροτηλέφωνα τα πράγματα είναι λίγο ποιο σύνθετα. Ο λόγος είναι πως χρησιμοποιούν κι αυτά παλμοτροφοδοτικα (SMPS) και λόγο διάφορων παραγόντων (ΕΜΙ, RFI, Power factor κλπ) δεν καταφερνουν να οδηγήσουν το φορτίο (κυπρί ή ηλεκτρική κλειδαριά) και δεν ανοίγει η πόρτα. Σε πρόσφατη έρευνα ανακάλυψα κι εγώ πως η δίοδος ίσως δώσει τη λύση σε πολλά συστήματα με DC τάση (βλ. εδώ https://www.acsys.gr/products/heart_...eidaries/index) όμως εάν θες να πάρεις και τον κλασσικό ήχο του κυπρί τότε θα πρέπει να του παράσχεις AC τάση. Επίσης ένα σημαντικό σημείο είναι το πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει το κυπρί και για αυτό θα βρείτε πως χρειάζεται εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό με 1-2Α ρεύμα.
 (σημ. Τα κυπρί που μου έπεσαν στα χέρια δουλεύουν και με AC και με DC τάση)

 Αυτά από εμένα αν κάτι δεν κολλάει εδώ ειματε για συζήτηση.


 Αυτό που  με έχει βάλει σε σκέψεις είναι το εξής. Διαθέτω το https://static.kafkas.gr/uploads/Pdf...110_03_Z02.PDF
 Με το κλασικό πρόβλημα δεν ανοίγει το κυπρί!!!
 Εαν θέλω να βάλω εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό θα πρέπει να κάνω το σχέδιο 3.6.5
 Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ένα AC/DC τροφοδοτικό. Όμως από το service μου είπαν πως μπορείς να βάλεις μετασχηματιστή με 12VAC και φυσικά να αλλάξω τα jumperακια. Με προβλημάτισε λίγο το AC στη σύνδεση VCC της μπουτονιέρας αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει θέμα καθώς με τα jumper κάνεις μια ψυχρή επαφή.  


 Άποψη κανείς;

----------


## stam1982

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά δεν έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί στην ουσία κλείνει μια επαφή μεταξύ vcc lock1.Μπορεις να το επιβεβαιώσεις με το πολύμετρο σου.Αλλιως βάζεις ένα ρελέ 12βολτ συνεχούς και περνάς το εναλλασσόμενο μέσα από τις επαφές του ρελέ.

----------


## siolosni

Και εγω αυτο πιστευω αλλα ειδα το vcc και μιας και το συνανταμε σε πολλα IC το μυαλο κολλησε στο DC.

----------


## siolosni

Τοποθέτησα τελικά ένα μετασχηματιστή για λάμπες που είχα και εφαρμόζοντας το σχέδιο του κατασκευαστή (σύνδεση σε σειρά) και τοποθετώντας τα jumpers σωστά το κυπρί δουλεύει άψογα.

----------

mikemtb (31-07-20)

----------


## telekrits

Καλησπέρα σας

προσπαθω να συνδεσω μια θυροτηλεοραση. Εχω καταφερει συνδεση με τις οθονες αλλα στο κυπρι δυσκολευομαι. 
Διαβαζοντας τα προηγουμενα σχολια εβαλα μια μπαταρια 12v στο κυπρι και εκανε τακ κ ανοιξε. Παει αυτο.
Η θυροτηλεοραση εχει μια εξοδο για το κυπρι που την μετρησα και χωρις να παταω το κλειδι στην οθονη δεν εχει ταση και οταν το παταω ανεβαινει μεχρι 11.5v. Σκεφτηκα οτι συνδεοντας κατευθειας αυτη την εξοδο στο κυπρι θα εδινε την ιδια ταση και θα ανοιγε το κυπρι αλλα συνδεωντας και μετρωντας την ωρα που παταω το κλειδι τοτε δεν εχω ταση. 
Προσπαθω να καταλαβω την συνδεσμολογια που προτεινετε για γεφυρα πριν το κυπρι αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω. Αγορασα και διοδους αλλα δεν ξερω πως να τις τοποθετησω. Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει με καποιο σχεδιο ή να με παραπέμψει να δω κάποιο Online?
ισως πρεπει να παω σε συνδεσμολογια με εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο; Έχω δει οτι υπαρχει αυτο.
https://stokostos.gr/access-control-...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0
Ειναι σωστη σαν λυση;

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## mikemtb

> μια θυροτηλεοραση.



Too litlle info... 


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## telekrits

Αυτη ειναι...για 4 διαμερισματα βεβαια αλλα αυτη τη συνδεσμολογια εχει στο κουτι
Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησα

https://m.media-amazon.com/images/S/...T0_SX970__.jpg

----------


## telekrits

μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει συνδεσμολογία για το συγκεκριμένο κυπρι;

----------

